# I love Glitter



## GLITTERCUTCREASE (Jun 20, 2018)

Hiiii, Im new hear and I love glitter makeup tutorials. please tag me in some or reply with some in here ! Also where can i post the ones I find? 






- melia


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2018)

First, welcome!

I think you’ve found the Makeup Tutorials section. But please remember to engage with us in thr rest of the forums, too.


----------



## GLITTERCUTCREASE (Jun 22, 2018)

Okay thank you !


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## briannafreeman (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forums! I love glitter makeup, too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2018)

Cohan27 said:


> I'm a newbie, and also like glitter make-up. So thanks for the thread, now I know where to look for it)
> Welcome to the forum!



 Welcome!


----------

